
Ask HN: What is something you achieved that you once thought was impossible? - cryptozeus
For me it was SF half marathon. I had a broken knee year before that, I was able to do thisthanks to meditation, great coach and encouraging group of people.
======
lignux
To quit smoking. I never thought i could do it after all those years and here
i am 1 year smoke free

~~~
cryptozeus
How did you do it ? External help ?

~~~
lignux
Sorry for the really late reply but what helped me in the end was "The easy
way" by Allen Carr

------
phakding
Not being poor anymore. Took years of work and patience. I remember in my
teens, walking past a five star hotel or a fancy mall would give me anxiety,
make me feel like someone would yell at me if I tried to go in. Now I routinly
stay at such hotels. Good times!

------
thedevindevops
Wrapping my head around a piece of legacy code that was written by two
possibly three computer scientists, it solves an optimisation problem and
reads like a math proof - that or explaining it to the marketing department.

------
goatherders
I divorced a woman who didn't love me. Took me years but have never been
happier. This is my life, i get one trip around the stars. Go.

------
parvatzar
Today I ran a 10K (10 Kms) in 50 minutes. This was my second 10K, and saw a 6
mins improvement , since the last one , around a month back. 50 mins is still
an average time , but an year back I thought was certainly impossible. This
has inspired me to keep training , and get to a half marathon someday.
Impossible now , but surely achievable in future.

~~~
cryptozeus
Thats is good time, you are just 3 miles away.

~~~
jaredsohn
I think you're confusing kilometers and miles. A 10K is 6.2 miles while a half
marathon is 13.1 miles.

------
100-xyz
I did a 10 month hike of the Eastern Continental Trail that runs from Quebec
Canada to Key West, Florida. It took me 10 months and changed my life. I wasnt
sure I could do it, so except for my brothers I didnt tell anyone. A couple of
months into the hike, I realized I could do it and enjoyed it immensely.

~~~
cryptozeus
That is a long hike ! I always wanted to do this kind of solo hike but afraid
of the unknown danger i.e animals, people etc.

~~~
100-xyz
Danger is usually in the head :-). This is one of the lessons I learned on the
trail.

If you've always wanted to do it, I would recommend doing longer and longer
hikes and then just do the big one.

In my case I started with 2-3 day hikes, expanded to 10 day hikes and then
just did the 10 month. A 10 month hike is essentially a series of 10 day
hikes, because even in a 10 month hike after 10 days of hiking one just takes
it easy or rests.

------
snyena
making a living out of sports betting. now trying to replace it with something
else though.

~~~
xcubic
This is possible?

~~~
thewizardofaus
Sure is! :)

~~~
gburt
Which platforms don't ban consistent winners?

------
DrNuke
Earlier this year, setting up a complete, virtual high-throughput academic lab
for my field on a gaming laptop. If only I could be half my age again now
ehehe.

------
k0t0n0
creating a parser for a programming language in rust without reading any book.

~~~
levimaes
A Rust parser? Is this for your own reviews or workflow? Or, is this intended
to eventually handle transpiling and/or JIT Rust applications? Are you porting
a CLI or graphics library to Rust, maybe -- or doing something to make working
with Rust+WebAssembly less tedious?

